# Alexander Tcherepnin



## clavichorder

I have two of his symphonies (4 and 3)and am really enjoying his third. He's a bit like Prokofiev. His piano music is like simple Prokofiev especially, modern but both attractive to listen to and easy to play. He's a very colorful orchestrator. I also have his piano concerto #6. He must have written a lot of music.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

His father Nikolai completed Mussorgsky's unfinished opera Sorochyntsi Fair, a version not as famous as Shebalin but in some cases even better ... but I don't know the music of the son Alexander !


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

BIS recorded his works with Singapore Symphony orchestra. I haven't bought them yet, but they (I mean, BIS web-site) have a pre-listen system with 50 percent of each track avialbe online.


----------



## bumtz

Moscow-Mahler said:


> BIS recorded his works with Singapore Symphony orchestra. I haven't bought them yet, but they (I mean, BIS web-site) have a pre-listen system with 50 percent of each track avialbe online.


 It's actually 100% available in streaming from the BIS website. Tcherepnin's music is wonderful, with quite a few hints of Stravinsky and Prokofiev but still original. Definitely worth investigating.


----------



## Tapkaara

Tcherepnin is interesting as he a served as a musical mentor to Ifukube, the Japanese composer whom I study. You can read here on my website about how Tcherepnin sponsored a musical competition Ifukube pariticpated in:

http://akiraifukube.org/japanese_rhapsody.htm


----------



## clavichorder

I am really getting into his 3rd symphony, its fantastic!

Apparently Tcherepnin invented and regularly used a nine note scale that can be termed the Tcherepnin scale.


----------



## Sid James

I've only got his _String Quaret #2_ on a double disc set of SQs played by the New World Quartet. It is only about 10 minutes long but quite memorable. Kind of modernist, with hints of jazz & Russian folkishness, maybe a bit neo-classical as well. I like it & more of his chamber works are on THIS EMI 2 disc set which might well be a great one to have for chamber fans like myself.



clavichorder said:


> ...Apparently Tcherepnin invented and regularly used a nine note scale that can be termed the Tcherepnin scale.


Yes, I've read that as well, something to that effect & it's a notable thing about him...


----------



## bumtz

Sid James said:


> I like it & more of his chamber works are on THIS EMI 2 disc set which might well be a great one to have for chamber fans like myself.


 Yes, this twofer is nice, as is the whole series: http://www.emiclassics.co.uk/releases_cat.php?id=48. They are usually available for cheap at amazon.co.uk.


----------



## clavichorder

I am really getting into his works again. I'll have to branch out, this is definitely a composer to look out for. I love the Piano trio and the 1st symphony especially.


----------



## Polednice

Still love those early Bagatelles! I haven't given him much listening recently though - I'll experiment with stuff I can find on Spotify and will report back...


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> Still love those early Bagatelles! I haven't given him much listening recently though - I'll experiment with stuff I can find on Spotify and will report back...


Just listened to the Third Symphony again. This is a work to know, I say.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost

Ok, I'm pulling the trigger on the BIS bundle, even though I already have one of the four albums included. I sampled all the tracks on the other three albums and they are all uniformly excellent.

This will give me something to chew on for a while!


----------

